# the FOG rolls off the Lake - PIKE asleep on the couch !!!!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

welcome 2 our world !!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice picture REM.
The fog I'm seeing now days, is clouds of mosquitos.
I hope everyone in Texas has their dogs on heartworm preventive.


----------

